# Furacão LAURA (Atlântico 2020 #AL12)



## TxMxR (26 Ago 2020 às 02:02)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Passar pelos Apalaches e regenerar no Atlântico...


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Ago 2020 às 10:09)

TxMxR disse:


>



A previsão inicial era que o sistema volta-se a ser tempestade tropical quando chegasse ao Atlântico. Se reparares, a previsão actual é diferente, pois há a junção do Laura com um sistema depressionário que está a deslocar-se de NW-SE a partir do Canadá. É essa "fusão" que permite a transposição dos Apalaches, numa das regiões onde essa cordilheira não é tão montanhosa.


----------



## TxMxR (26 Ago 2020 às 14:59)

Dias Miguel disse:


> A previsão inicial era que o sistema volta-se a ser tempestade tropical quando chegasse ao Atlântico. Se reparares, a previsão actual é diferente, pois há a junção do Laura com um sistema depressionário que está a deslocar-se de NW-SE a partir do Canadá. É essa "fusão" que permite a transposição dos Apalaches, numa das regiões onde essa cordilheira não é tão montanhosa.



Não digo o contrário, o que é facto é que no último "frame" da previsão do trajecto já vai novamente classificada como S (de storm), presumo que eles tenham assumido que independentemente de haver alguma junção, se continue a classificar o sistema como sendo Laura.
Independentemente de tudo isso, quero é que vá para longe e não venha cá chatear 


Edit: a nova previsão do NHC já a mete ligeiramente mais para Norte no dia seguinte, portanto deve subir e juntar-se lá para cima com as do costume.


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2020 às 17:02)

Laura vai atingir esta noite a costa do Texas-Louisiana.

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT3+shtml/261515.shtml?

"
ZCZC MIATCDAT3 ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM CCA

Hurricane Laura Discussion Number 27...Corrected
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL132020
1000 AM CDT Wed Aug 26 2020

Corrected 24-h status in forecast table to inland.

Laura has become a very powerful hurricane this morning. The
satellite presentation has continued to improve with the eye
becoming better defined, and cloud tops colder than -70C in the
surrounding ring of deep convection. Both NOAA and Air Force
hurricane hunter aircraft have provided valuable data this morning.
The NOAA P-3 aircraft reported a peak flight-level wind of 125 kt at
8000 ft, and a peak SFMR wind of 104 kt, while the Air Force crew
has observed peak 700-mb flight-level winds of 121 kt and peak SFMR
winds of 104 kt. The lastest minimum pressure estimated from
aircraft data is 956 mb, indicating a pressure drop of 27 mb over
the past 12 hours. Based on the aircraft data, the initial wind
speed was increased to 100 kt on the 1200 UTC intermediate advisory,
and is now set at 110 kt based on the latest flight-level and SFMR
winds.

Laura is likely to continue strengthening today while it moves over
warm waters of the northwestern Gulf of Mexico and the vertical
wind shear remains low. Laura's intensity could level-off by this
evening due to the possibility of an eyewall replacement cycle
and the expected increase in shear around the time of landfall.
Even if the rate of strengthening eases, Laura is expected to be
an extremely powerful category 4 hurricane when it reaches the
northwestern Gulf coast. After landfall, rapid weakening will
occur, but Laura will bring a swath of damaging winds well inland
over western Louisiana and eastern Texas. The UKMET and ECMWF models
suggest that there is some chance that Laura re-intensifies as a
tropical cyclone off the mid-Atlantic coast, but given the
uncertainties at that time range the forecast continues to show it
as a post-tropical cyclone at days 4 and 5.

Laura is moving northwestward at about 13 kt. A gradual turn toward
the north-northwest and north are expected within the next 12-18
hours as the hurricane moves around the western portion of a mid-
level ridge that extends from the western Atlantic into the
southeastern United States. This motion will bring the center of
Laura onshore in southwestern Louisiana or extreme eastern Texas
tonight. By Thursday night, Laura is forecast to turn northeastward,
and then east-northeastward on Friday as it becomes embedded in the
mid-latitude westerlies. The dynamical track models are in good
agreement, and little adjustment to the previous NHC forecast track
was required.

Laura is a large hurricane and users are reminded to not focus on
the precise track forecast since wind, storm surge, and rainfall
hazards extend far from the center.

Key Messages:

1. Unsurvivable storm surge with large and destructive waves will
cause catastrophic damage from Sea Rim State Park, Texas, to
Intracoastal City, Louisiana, including Calcasieu and Sabine Lakes.
This surge could penetrate up to 30 miles inland from the immediate
coastline. Only a few hours remain to protect life and property and
all actions should be rushed to completion.

2. Hurricane-force winds are expected tonight in portions of the
hurricane warning area from San Luis Pass, Texas, to west of Morgan
City, Louisiana, with catastrophic wind damage expected where
Laura's eyewall makes landfall. Hurricane-force winds and
widespread damaging wind gusts will spread well inland across
portions of eastern Texas and western Louisiana early Thursday.

3. Widespread flash flooding along small streams, urban areas, and
roadways is expected to begin this afternoon into Thursday from far
eastern Texas, across Louisiana and Arkansas. This will also lead
to minor to isolated moderate freshwater river flooding. The heavy
rainfall threat and localized flash and urban flooding potential
will spread northeastward into the middle-Mississippi, lower Ohio
and Tennessee Valleys Friday night and Saturday.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 26/1500Z 27.0N 92.0W 110 KT 125 MPH
12H 27/0000Z 28.5N 93.2W 125 KT 145 MPH
24H 27/1200Z 31.0N 93.8W 75 KT 85 MPH...INLAND
36H 28/0000Z 33.7N 93.5W 40 KT 45 MPH...INLAND
48H 28/1200Z 35.8N 92.2W 25 KT 30 MPH...INLAND
60H 29/0000Z 37.2N 89.1W 25 KT 30 MPH...INLAND
72H 29/1200Z 37.6N 83.9W 25 KT 30 MPH...INLAND
96H 30/1200Z 40.0N 70.0W 40 KT 45 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
120H 31/1200Z 48.0N 55.0W 45 KT 50 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP

$$
Forecaster Brown"

Cameron poderá ser a localidade mais devastada, a trajectória do olho está nesta altura prevista passar em Holly beach.






Estação mais próxima: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/KLACAMER10

Mas estas outras estações já tem valores muito elevados de rajadas de vento, onde já chegou uma primeira linha de precipitação: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IUNITEDS9





https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/KLATHERI5


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2020 às 17:21)




----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2020 às 17:27)




----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2020 às 20:37)

https://weather.com/weather/radar/i...3181c30ddfed34f5b15cdf0254660238395743b6ec8e8


----------



## Candy (26 Ago 2020 às 21:53)

Entre muitos os que estão a preparar-se para transmitir em directo, este promete...!


----------



## joralentejano (26 Ago 2020 às 22:29)

Mete respeito!


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2020 às 22:58)

Últimas imagens:
















Satélite Terra, às 17:21 utc






Live tracker 21:32 utc





Lake Charles está na trajectória do sector nordeste:
Cam 21:40 utc


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2020 às 23:23)

Candy disse:


> Entre muitos os que estão a preparar-se para transmitir em directo, este promete...!



 boa descoberta. Espero que ninguém esteja em Cameron ou nas praias a oeste. 
Será onde o olho vai entrar, segundo a última previsão. Provavelmente vai ficar tudo debaixo de água.


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2020 às 23:41)

Actualização há meia hora: 230 Km/h ( a 22 Km/h da categoria 5), movimento NW a  virar para NNW. 947 hPa.











Na PWS de Cameron, a pressão desce agora desde há 5 horas, 6 hPa. Esta poderá ser a estação que vai registar a pressão mais baixa, quando a parede Leste do olho lhe passar por cima ou talvez fique mesmo dentro do olho.


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2020 às 00:17)

PWS Cameron,  a estação que está mais perto do ponto de _landfall_.











A imagem do streetview é de Fev 2008 mas provavelmente a estação está nesta antena ou nas instalações de suporte.
A grande dúvida é se vai continuar operacional.

Por enquanto, vento moderado a forte de ENE, atingiu a rajada máxima até ao momento às 22:59 utc (5:59 PM local, meia-noite aqui), *52,6 Km/h* e vento médio de 41,4 Km/h. Bastante modesto por enquanto, assim como a descida da pressão.


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2020 às 00:33)

Nova banda de células periféricas atinge a costa.
Parece-me que permanece uma intrusão de ar menos húmido no quadrante SW, enquanto o quadrante NE tem uma parede mais robusta ainda. O olho parece também contrair-se ligeiramente, o que teoricamente poderia levar a um ligeiro incremento da velocidade do vento máximo na parede do olho.





Rajada *64,4 Km/h* em Cameron às 18:19 PM (00:19 aqui).


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Ago 2020 às 00:52)




----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2020 às 00:57)

23:47 utc (6:47 PM)

*240 Km/h* (150 mph)

*Rajadas até 185 mph: 300 Km/h*.
*
940 hPa*

Já é noite na Florida, sol a descer sobre Laura, quase Cat.5.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Ago 2020 às 01:08)

StormRic disse:


> boa descoberta. Espero que ninguém esteja em Cameron ou nas praias a oeste.
> Será onde o olho vai entrar, segundo a última previsão. Provavelmente vai ficar tudo debaixo de água.


A webcam de Cameron já mostra a estrada toda inundada e ainda mal começou a chover...


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2020 às 01:19)

A trajectória move-se um pouco para Leste, o maior impacto afasta-se da fronteira Texas/Louisiana.
Desse modo também Lake Charles pode beneficiar com os ventos mais fortes a rodarem nessa zona para uma componente NE em vez de Sul ou SE, que seria o pior cenário e acentuariam a maré de tempestade (_storm surge_).
É aliás o que se pode observar na webcam, vê-se o poente e as nuvens médias/baixas, correm da direita para a esquerda, componente N ou NE portanto.







joralentejano disse:


> A webcam de Cameron já mostra a estrada toda inundada e ainda mal começou a chover...



Sim, aliás a inundação já estava a iniciar-se há umas horas.


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2020 às 01:37)

Noite a começar:


----------



## Revenge (27 Ago 2020 às 01:48)




----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2020 às 01:50)

Em 15 minutos a água subiu em Cameron cerca de um palmo. Ainda sem vento significativo, à volta dos 40 Km/h com rajadas máximas de 56,5 Km/h.
Alguma chuva fraca, 1,3 mm acumulados.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Ago 2020 às 01:52)

Impressionante.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Ago 2020 às 02:04)

Oficialmente, categoria 4 ainda.


----------



## Revenge (27 Ago 2020 às 02:25)




----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2020 às 02:26)

Rumo NNW, 937 hPa






A água sobe em Cameron...





Mantém os 240 Km/h





Landfall a Leste de Cameron, talvez Rutherford Beach.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Ago 2020 às 02:36)

Impressionante a rapidez com que a água sobe em Cameron, mas aparentemente a luz já se foi abaixo.

Na estação perto de Cameron rajada máxima de 72,7km/h. Pressão a descer a pique, está em 995hpa.


----------



## Candy (27 Ago 2020 às 02:41)

StormRic disse:


> boa descoberta. Espero que ninguém esteja em Cameron ou nas praias a oeste.
> Será onde o olho vai entrar, segundo a última previsão. Provavelmente vai ficar tudo debaixo de água.


Acabei de ver duas ou três pessoas de máquina na mão em Lake Charles...


Contudo continuo a seguir a transmissão do hurricanetrack. Desde ontem que estão a transmitir.


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2020 às 02:50)

As luzes em Cameron reduzidas às luzes de segurança, aquelas que têm baterias próprias. Iluminação pública foi-se.






Volta a chover, agora moderadamente. Vento ainda pouco significativo, médio entre 40 e 50 Km/h, rajadas de 60 Km/h, máxima de *72,7 Km/h* há 55 minutos atrás.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Ago 2020 às 02:58)

StormRic disse:


> As luzes em Cameron reduzidas às luzes de segurança, aquelas que têm baterias próprias. Iluminação pública foi-se.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E como a luz já se foi, a estação também deixou de debitar dados. Pode ser que ainda volte, mas no sítio onde a mesma está, não deve aguentar muito.

Pelo movimento parece que vai fazer o landfall naquele local..


----------



## Candy (27 Ago 2020 às 03:20)

Link actualizado para a transmissão


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2020 às 03:23)

joralentejano disse:


> E como a luz já se foi, a estação também deixou de debitar dados. Pode ser que ainda volte, mas no sítio onde a mesma está, não deve aguentar muito.
> 
> Pelo movimento parece que vai fazer o landfall naquele local..



Sim, Cameron ficará provavelmente ainda dentro do olho, mas a trajectória está mais deslocada para Leste em relação a anteriores previsões.

Com essa estação perdida, a mais próxima situa-se agora mais para o interior, não dará um registo tão interessante e fiel do _landfall_, mas não está longe mesmo assim.






PWS Creole


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2020 às 04:34)

Landfall dentro de duas horas, aproximadamente.
O olho passará sobre Cameron, e a parede NE sobre Lake Charles e imediações a Leste.




















Rajada de *73,4 Km/h* nesta estação de Lake Charles, neste momento a mais próxima do olho.
Penso que será difícil termos um registo da passagem do olho, dado que as estações nessa área sofrerão em primeiro lugar inundação e provável apagão, a não ser que tenham baterias e ligação satélite.


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2020 às 05:10)

*70,9 mm* em dois períodos, 24,4 mm de uma linha de instabilidade prévia, há 10h atrás, o resto agora e continua a acumular.
Longe do centro do furacão, precipitação devida apenas a bandas periféricas.

Entretanto, esta é a câmara de Cameron, que ainda transmite e mostra que as luzes de presença ainda não estão submersas:






A parede Norte do olho agora a chegar à costa de Cameron.






http://cdn.cnn.com/cnn/interactive/weather/hurricane.tracker/hurricane/satellite.mov?cb=26641689


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2020 às 05:21)

StormRic disse:


> Entretanto, esta é a câmara de Cameron, que ainda transmite e mostra que as luzes de presença ainda não estão submersas:



Correcção: na verdade não há qualquer luz em Cameron, o que se vê na imagem é o reflexo da luz da câmara na superfície reflectora de sinalética vertical (que ainda não está submersa).


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2020 às 05:38)

93,7 Km/h e 30 mm (rajada máxima e precipitação acumulada desde há três horas e meia aproximadamente, em Lake Charles.

82,7 Km/h e 44 mm um pouco mais a NW.

Nada disto é ainda a parede norte do olho, que está quase lá.


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2020 às 05:51)

A parede norte do olho em terra, sobre Cameron:


----------



## Candy (27 Ago 2020 às 05:58)

StormRic disse:


> Correcção: na verdade não há qualquer luz em Cameron, o que se vê na imagem é o reflexo da luz da câmara na superfície reflectora de sinalética vertical (que ainda não está submersa).


Mesmo sem luz a cam 8 mete um respeito... uffff


----------



## Candy (27 Ago 2020 às 06:08)

Live
Ruas de Lake Charles

(quando nos chamam loucos por ir para a rua durante as tempestades de Portugal... somos uns meninos)


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2020 às 06:27)

Rajadas registadas superiores a 150 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2020 às 06:30)

Candy disse:


> Live
> Ruas de Lake Charles
> 
> (quando nos chamam loucos por ir para a rua durante as tempestades de Portugal... somos uns meninos)



Duvido que o Reed Timmer mantenha essa posição. Basta ver que no radar o que ele está a apanhar é apenas uma banda periférica, ainda não é a parede do olho. Depende da resistência do veículo, claro, mas se apanhar com objectos voadores...


----------



## Candy (27 Ago 2020 às 06:30)

StormRic disse:


> Rajadas registadas superiores a 150 Km/h


Espreita aqui agora


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2020 às 06:42)

Cameron dentro do olho do furacão:


----------



## Iceberg (27 Ago 2020 às 08:31)

LANDFALL.


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Ago 2020 às 08:39)

StormRic disse:


> Cameron dentro do olho do furacão:





Iceberg disse:


> LANDFALL.



Impressionante!!! 
O olho deverá ter uns 25/30 kms de diâmetro... Em seu redor deverá ser destruição máxima...


----------



## Toby (27 Ago 2020 às 09:40)




----------



## Revenge (27 Ago 2020 às 12:12)




----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2020 às 14:54)




----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2020 às 15:16)




----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2020 às 15:23)




----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2020 às 15:40)

Espero ter razão, pois a primeira impressão é de que a destruição causada por Laura está aquém do que se poderia esperar de ventos de Categoria 4+ e de _storm surge_ até 6m. Isto comparando com a devastação de outros furacões nesta zona do globo. Observando o nível relativamente reduzido de densidade de urbanização da área e a topografia muito aplanada desta costa, talvez estes factores tenham contribuído para uma menor transferência de energia da tempestade para o solo. Assim também acho que se explica a entrada do ciclone mantendo intensidade de furacão tão adentro de terra.

Laura quase parece ter 'escolhido' o ponto de entrada em terra com menos obstáculos e assim menos devastação.

Acrescento o factor positivo do rápido movimento da tempestade, permanecendo assim um tempo mínimo sobre cada local. Uma só 'martelada', mesmo potente, não se compara a várias 'marteladas' no mesmo ponto.


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2020 às 15:55)

Ainda mantém ventos máximos de 140 Km/h mesmo tendo entrado em terra mais de 200 Km:


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2020 às 16:29)

O rasto do Laura...






Numerosas PWS estão offline ou talvez simplesmente desapareceram.


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2020 às 16:50)

Centro em terra, a 250 Km da costa.
Este será o último aviso de Laura em categoria de furacão. Longo caminho agora, como tempestade ou depressão tropical/pós-tropical, até à costa Leste, de volta ao Atlântico. Sobreviverá até lá?











Entretanto, mais destruição:


----------



## Toby (27 Ago 2020 às 19:41)

StormRic disse:


> O rasto do Laura...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAVIS


----------



## Toby (27 Ago 2020 às 19:42)




----------



## Toby (28 Ago 2020 às 10:25)




----------



## TxMxR (28 Ago 2020 às 11:27)

Boas intervenções pessoal! Particularmente do StormRic, não querendo naturalmente menosprezar as dos restantes. Não fiz o seguimento por aqui (não sabia que o tópico tinha sido aberto) mas está realmente bem detalhado para quem quiser saber o que foi acontecendo neste último dia. 

Agora é esperar que, independentemente de alguma reintensificação que se venha a verificar, não seja necessário haver uma continuação do seguimento, mas é esperar para ver


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Ago 2020 às 11:40)

Impressionate registo da pressão nesta estação:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/KLASINGE4/graph/2020-08-27/2020-08-27/daily


----------



## joralentejano (3 Set 2020 às 22:30)

1 semana depois, decidi procurar notícias para perceber em que estado ficou Cameron, local onde fez landfall. Após a sua passagem, imagens de Lake Charles, entre outros locais não faltaram, mas deste não se viu grande coisa.

Ainda encontrei algo...

*Cameron Parish residents ponder the future of Hurricane Laura’s “War Zone”*
CAMERON PARISH, La. (WVUE) - Cameron residents are slowly starting to come back to see what’s left of their homes. Their small coastal community was decimated by Laura and some doubt if they will rebuild.

There isn’t much between the Gulf of Mexico and Cameron Louisiana to take away the power of a category 4 hurricane and the devastation from Laura is overwhelming.

Nora Smith is one of the dozens of residents who have little left after Laura plowed ashore last week.

“Nothing a few blocks,” Smith said.

Smith says her heartaches from what Laura has done to Cameron, and for others, the losses are even more severe.

Greg Gachassin lost a 300-room lodging facility and a 12,000 square-foot restaurant called Cameron’s Landing, which had just opened last month.

“This was the first real restaurant and bar. We were open 24 days and it’s totally destroyed,” Gachassin said.

After Hurricanes Audrey, Rita and Ike, Cameron’s population had dropped from several thousand residents down to around 400. Now, after Laura, many say Cameron will lose even more of its people.

Fonte

Com o tempo, penso que Cameron deixará de ter residentes. É sem dúvida uma zona má para se viver, tal como as Bahamas, etc.





Mais imagens aqui e aqui


----------

